# A selection of old tunnels and bridges near Kettering Northants



## alex76 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hay all; well while I was out for an early morning mooch with my camera I came across these which I think some you might find interesting. Well all the years I have lived in Kettering I never knew they where there. Well these old tunnels are part the gardens of boughton house which is very much a live site which is owned and occupied by the Duke of buccleuch.
Well this is a short post as I will be paying this site a revisit when I have a little more time and share some better shots and some history of what I find
so on with my shots of what i found today




































































Thanks for lookin and the full post will follow soon


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 3, 2011)

I like this derelict garden.Although I think you'd better get back quick as it appears that his Lordship is spending a few quid on improvements.

http://www.boughtonestate.com/landscape/

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 3, 2011)

*boughton.*

alex this truley is a fantastic house.i have had tea there maney times.
i remember years ago, when i was in local government. the old duke was attending a ball that i was at, i walked to his table in my ball gown and my shoes slid , i thus ended up under the table as his feet.
at the back off the grounds there is a double line of trees one said to go in a straight line across the county.today they still run through the land behind the ise lodge.
 
www.boughtonhouse.org.uk i hope this works please take the tour.


----------



## alex76 (Jul 4, 2011)

kathyms said:


> alex this truley is a fantastic house.i have had tea there maney times.
> i remember years ago, when i was in local government. the old duke was attending a ball that i was at, i walked to his table in my ball gown and my shoes slid , i thus ended up under the table as his feet.
> at the back off the grounds there is a double line of trees one said to go in a straight line across the county.today they still run through the land behind the ise lodge.
> 
> www.boughtonhouse.org.uk i hope this works please take the tour.



Have you taken your pills today????? you can talk some bolox sometimes!!! tea and slippers haha WTF:goofy::biglaugh:


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lovely looking place.........nice find


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

alex76 said:


> Have you taken your pills today????? you can talk some bolox sometimes!!! tea and slippers haha WTF:goofy::biglaugh:



your breaking up lol xxx


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 5, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> I like this derelict garden.



Nothing derelict about Boughton House, its as live as they come 

I drive past it twice a day, they have a neat inverted pyramid in the grounds.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/northampton/hi/people_and_places/nature/newsid_8206000/8206020.stm


----------



## alex76 (Jul 8, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> Nothing derelict about Boughton House, its as live as they come
> 
> I drive past it twice a day, they have a neat inverted pyramid in the grounds.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/northampton/hi/people_and_places/nature/newsid_8206000/8206020.stm




Very true mate plenty of old treats hidden in the woods around the outskirts of the grounds though makes a nice peaceful Sunday mooch


----------

